# 5 girls need homes in the Midwest - will travel



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I have to reduce my mischief due to roommate health issues and after much consideration it came down to:I know I couldn't find home for the elderly aris and these are the 5 that she grts along with the least so, I need to find homes for (and I apologize for the terrible picture quality:

Lilith 
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020410_zpsilj8gslk.jpg
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020333_zpsarrayvfg.jpg
A PEW I've had since about November probably around 6 months or so

Vicky
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_021036_zpshl6imxi0.jpg
A very un-photogenic but none - the- less delightfully energetic black hooded (AKA momma rat who more or less caused the whole over population debacle) unknown age, wheel tail caused by pet store noticeable when she runs, has no effect on her though

Cookie
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020323_zps5gscppzr.jpg
Agouti mismarked hooded daughter of vicky, thinks she's bigger than she is but still a sweet girl

Storm
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020449_zpswos1fpki.jpg
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020636_zpsgaf6rryu.jpg
A silly little orange-ish fawn mismarked hooded with pink eyes(although it's hard to tell from the pictures), also a daughter of vicky

Pumpkin
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_021059_zpsehp6gsvk.jpg
Another orange-ish fawn girl but unlike her sister has dark ruby eyes, also silly, very sweet very playful




We are located in western south Dakota but I am willing to travel and meet you reasonable distance if you are able to give any of my babies a good home


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow...none of those pictures worked properly


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Fix:
Lilith
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020449_zpswos1fpki.jpg
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020410_zpsilj8gslk.jpg


Vicky
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_021036_zpshl6imxi0.jpg
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_021054_zpspyllzmdg.jpg


Cookie
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020333_zpsarrayvfg.jpg


Storm
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020540_zpsnlwn88yg.jpg
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_020640_zpsihv8t7r2.jpg


Pumpkin
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150201_021144_zpsnq4jyjei.jpg


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

If only you were closer... I'm in MO. :/


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yeah...that is a bit far


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Unless you wanted to drive a potion of it.....I'd be willing to travel like 8 hours


----------

